# I phone contract up can i still use it as an I Pod



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey, all, My I phone contract is up. I am thinking about going with a pay as you go phone or non smart phone with att. I dont get many calls so cant see paying the extra expense for phone or data plan. Was wondering if i get a nonsmart phone can I still use the I pod portion of it with Wi Fi to still be able to use apps-games, music etc or would i have to get the I Pod. I have the I pad 2 now so do see a use for the I phone. I have been told as long as I have Wi Fi I can use the I pod part of the I phone. I hope this makes sense.Max.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks Gary so as long i have Wi FI then i can use it. I kind of thought it was that way but wasnt quite sure. I mainly want to use it at Home for Music, games, etc. What i was told that if the I phone is shut off you cant use the I pod part of it. I may just get a regular non smart phone. Will let you know what i do.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

When I got an iPhone 4, I used my old iPhone GPS as an iPod for quite awhile. My grandson used that to play games when he was at my house.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

max1 said:


> Hey, all, My I phone contract is up. I am thinking about going with a pay as you go phone or non smart phone with att. I dont get many calls so cant see paying the extra expense for phone or data plan. Was wondering if i get a nonsmart phone can I still use the I pod portion of it with Wi Fi to still be able to use apps-games, music etc or would i have to get the I Pod. I have the I pad 2 now so do see a use for the I phone. I have been told as long as I have Wi Fi I can use the I pod part of the I phone. I hope this makes sense.Max.


Even without WiFi access, you can use all the apps on your deactivated device that don't need WiFi to run.

The only things you lose access to are:

1. ATT's data network (Edge, 3G, etc.)
2. Actual ATT phone calls

You could, though, instal Skype on your old iPhone and use that to talk to people. Anyone with a Skype app can be called free, and you can pre-buy minutes to call regular numbers.

IF you have an iPhone 4 or newer, you can still use Facetime as well to call any iPhone 4 or iMacs running the software.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Ok, thanks Stewart for the additional info. I just wasnt sure if i can still use it as an I pod. I found a provider i can use for pay as you go. I was pretty sure i can use it as an I pod that's why i love this site for info. I am looking at NET 10 or consumer cellular right now. Will let you know what i decide to do. Have a happy thanksgiving guys.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

If you are not worried about AT&T, and since you will be off contract there is no need to be, you can jailbreak/unlock the phone and then use and pre-paid sim card in it. Best of both worlds in that you still get to use it as a phone, but don't have to pay AT&T for data you don't use.


----------



## larryk (Aug 17, 2006)

If the phone is unlocked, you could also use T-Mobile's pre paid service, no monthly fees...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Though be careful updating the os if you unlock it, you gave to wait for the jailbreak. Which sometimes happens quickly, other times it's slow or limited, like tethered.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Ok, thanks guys. I just checked my options on Appple's website for upgrade for 99 bucks i can get an I phone 4 or get the same phone i have for free which would be okay for me. I also dumped the text messaging and now am paying 47 bucks a month with 300 minutes. I realize though if i upgrade I will have 2 year agreement but i have been happy with att. so looks like for now will do the upgrade on I phone 4 for Christmas.


----------

